# Best way to sight in my slug gun?



## rcdan-o

DoubleDropTineTrouble said:


> Once you get it dialed in, try a few offhand shots as well. Unless you hunt exclusively from a blind with fixed rests, it is amazing how far off your *scope* can be when you shoot offhanded


 
Very good advise.... real world practice is always best, lean against a tree , limb or whatever you use in your situation.

PLUS that awsome feeling of recoil,that you cannot feel with the lead sled.


----------



## tigerGSP

what kind of shot gun are you using
I have 870 with Rem. slug barrel 
It wouldn't shoot a fast slug for nothing 1700fps types. the 1200 fps are fine. The range is short.. I am going with a hasting barrel to be able to use a fast slug with range..


----------

